# Singer Sewing Machine Veneer repair



## Big Red (Mar 20, 2013)

I am repairing the surface of an old singer sewing machine circa 1900. My questions are 1. What type of wood veneer do I get? I got oak samples and that does not appear to be the correct wood. 2. What stain do I use? Dark Walnut looks like that could be the one, but I am not sure.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Big Red said:


> I am repairing the surface of an old singer sewing machine circa 1900. My questions are 1. What type of wood veneer do I get? I got oak samples and that does not appear to be the correct wood. 2. What stain do I use? Dark Walnut looks like that could be the one, but I am not sure.


Can you post pictures of what you have?








 







.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

We have one and it looks like oak. The samples you have could be cut differently.

You really just have to pudder with the stain to get it to match, possibly creating a mix of a couple of different tints. Fortunately, you can get small cans for not much money.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Most of the ones I had in my shop were oak. I've seen them done in mahogany and walnut too so we need a picture.


----------



## Big Red (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos of the drawer that needs repair. One close up so you can see the wood grain. I did get some oak but it is quarter sawn and the grain looks different. What do I really need?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks like rift sawn red oak to me.

The dark walnut stain might work if you thin it down. It would be too dark right out of the can. I think jacobean thinned down might come closer. You will probably need to use a little orange shellac to age the finish as well. If you plan to topcoat with polyurethane be sure to use de-waxed shellac.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

+1 Steve


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have an outlet nearby that sells veneer, use a straightedge and an x-Acto knife and cut off a strip of veneer to take to the store to get a grain match if you can.









 







.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi. 

I did a repair on a 1929 Singer Sewing machine awhile back. I posted photos of it too. I put it in the Project section but am unsure how to transfer it here for you to have a gander at.

To make it easier I have bumped that thread to the top again, have a look to see if you had the same problem I had.

I got a lot of advice from here, infact, I could not have done it without this place.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Big Red said:


> I am repairing the surface of an old *singer sewing machine circa 1900. *My questions are 1. What type of wood veneer do I get? I got oak samples and that does not appear to be the correct wood. 2. What stain do I use? Dark Walnut looks like that could be the one, but I am not sure.



If you go to the Singer Sewing Machine site they have recorded every single sewing machine they have made. Have a look at the Serial number of your machine and then check.

I did a repair for my daughter, research shows it is a 1920 Model.

Pete


----------

